# how do i increase safari browser window?



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2007)

new to mac,
got a macbook white/ my browser window has almost 2 inches of desktop showing on either side
can i make this window full screen?
thanks


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello,

You sure can. Place your cursor over the top of the window on the silver part. Hold down the mouse button or pad button and drag the window to the left until it matches up against the screen. Then take your cursor and place it over the right bottom corner of the Safari window, right below the arrows. Hold down the mouse button or pad button and drag the window down to the right until it fills out the screen.

That should do it for ya


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

There's also scripts you can use.

Go Here. The first one is a full screen Safari window. What you do is add the link to your bookmarks or as I did, put the link in your bookmarks bar. Now you'll have a fully functional button to resize Safari to full screen.

edit:

Here's an image to show you where the Bookmarks Bar is.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi Wayne, and welcome to ehMac -- and to the Mac.

I'm supposing that you were trying to resize the windows from a side r corner OTHER THAN the bottom right. Although you can resize a window from any point in Windows, it is only the bottom-right of a Mac window that can be grabbed for a resize. Here is a tutorial page that covers this.

Frankly, there's not much in Windows that I prefer over Mac OS X, but the ability to resize from any side or corner is definitely one of them!

You can also adjust the size of any window by clicking on its green button. This will resize the window to accommodate all content within it. It DOES NOT work like Windows' maximize button that expands whole-hog to the entire size of your display whether it needs it or not.










You may be interested in some online tutorials to get familiar with Mac OS X. There is additional info at the URL I referenced, above, and I created a post elsewhere that contains several resources for online tutorials. Many of them are free -- and many of them in Quicktime format!


----------

